# Fujitsu Scanner Error



## mdpflueger (Apr 28, 2010)

I recently purchased a used Fujitsu scanner fi-4120c. It's not the first one I have owned or used but this one seem to be giving me a problem. Typically when you purchase one of these scanners used, its missing the ADF tray (which mine is), which isnt a big deal to me because what I am using it for there is no need for one probably. When I received it, I downloaded the drivers from the manufacturer's website and the scanning software. I was testing it out and it seems to be working fine until the final final document goes through I get an error message popping up saying "No paper in ADF chute or hopper". This has never happend before on my other Fujitsu scanners. I went to the manufacturer's website and they offered no solution as i researched the error. Anyone have an idea what to do? Thanks.


----------

